# what to do with cut-down cedar trees



## caretakermike (Jun 22, 2006)

I have about 5 acres of cut-down cedar trees that I've been thinking of just burning to get rid of them. We're clearing the acreage for a home and road, and needed to cut down all this cedar. If you had all this cedar, what would you do with it? Seems too bad to just burn it all in open fire pits on my acreage when there might be other productive things to do with all this cedar. Thanks for any ideas or advice, Mike


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

caretakermike said:


> I have about 5 acres of cut-down cedar trees that I've been thinking of just burning to get rid of them. We're clearing the acreage for a home and road, and needed to cut down all this cedar. If you had all this cedar, what would you do with it? Seems too bad to just burn it all in open fire pits on my acreage when there might be other productive things to do with all this cedar. Thanks for any ideas or advice, Mike



Put an ad in the newspaper offering it 'free' to anyone who would pay for the ad. That way ..you benefit someone who has a use for it ..and it doesn't cost you anything for the ad.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

some folks will say use it for fence posts or grape arbors and such. i have never tried it.

the lumber mill down the road from me makes their own mulch. they have a stack of cedar waiting to be ground for the owners home. maybe you could sell it to a mill to be ground into mulch. maybe you could use cedar mulch and pay to have it ground.


----------



## BeckyW (Mar 11, 2003)

Ditto the ad in the newspaper/thrifty nickle type paper. Years ago a Missouri friend who was a cabinetmaker used to buy/cut cedar trees to make/line cabinets with. He had his own antique mill. 

I'm sure you'll find someone like that. Contact a cabinet shop and talk to the owner/manager. I bet they'll steer you the right direction. You might also call a lumber yard and see who they recommend talking to. 5 acres may be quite a bit of cash you're considering torching!

Check with Habitat for Humanity. They've always got a contact!
BW


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends how big it is. If it's over about 5" diameter it makes good fence posts. You can also use it for lumber.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Yikes...don't just burn it. Check with the sawmills in your area. Around my parts there are several that buy cedar logs and turn them into shavings for all sorts of purposes.


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

I would see If I could find someone with a portable saw mill and what they charge to saw the trees If they are big enough and you would have some Instant wood for the house you are building.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sawmills will take them if their big enough.Otherwise they can be used for Shavings.

17 years ago I was selling Cedar for Shavings,$40 a Cord.

big rockpile


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

ceder chests? a lot of wood boxes are made of them and pictures painted on them youve seen them in gift shops.


----------



## dirtywhitellama (Aug 20, 2006)

Cedar's nice wood, I'm sure someone would want it!


----------



## Bella Star (Jan 1, 2006)

My milk goats would love it !!!!! I have cedar and I hate it but thru the winter we cut branches for the goats to eat and then cut the tree. The tree trunks make excellent post for fencing and cross bracing. I have seen rustic house post made out of the trunks also and even leaving some of the knots to hang stuff on. I think a fence to go across the front would look nice and rustic using the cedar as ants and other bugs dont mess with it and if I had a LOT of cedar.... I would call around to loggers and see if I could sell the timber for.
You could cut rounds and use for stepping blocks with pebble rock between the rounds and make a patio size spot for grilling area, rustic homemade furniture cut trunks for edging flower beds, birdhouses and heck call a feed store or place a add and see if somebody would like the lumber for them cutting the tree down.
I place chips in my dresser as I like the smell.


----------



## Hoop (Jan 1, 2003)

If I had 5 acres of cedar, I'd cut them in 8' lengths and sell them. This is going to take a lot of work, but then, cedar is very light.
Who will buy cedar?

It seems like everybody and their brother is now engaged in the log furniture building business. Cedar is the most highly sought after wood for log furniture construction. There is a huge demand for cedar logs, from 1 1/2" in diameter and up. Waste/burn/give away nothing. You may either contact log furniture builders in your area and sell it lump sum or sell it by the piece.

The cedar logs will have to have the bark peeled prior to it being sold. Try to peel the logs the same day they are cut. It will be far easier.

DO NOT, repeat DO NOT delude yourself into thinking that you can profit by using your own cedar logs to build & sell log furniture. The log furniture market is SATURATED. There are far too many people selling it. A friend of mine who is a building contractor who also sells log home kits opened a log furniture store on the main street of a small town. He didn't sell 1 item in months.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

If I had 5 acres of cedar---and I needed it cleared---first I would give my goats all the brush. They LOVE it and it is a natural wormer as well. 

We built our fences and our barn using cedar trunks we cut from our woods. Very sturdy. They sell 6 foot lengths of cedar that is about 3 to 4 inches across and pointed at one end for fence posts at the farm store. About a little under 2 dollars a post. Better than burning it! Make some money off of those 5 acres!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Where are you located?

Id killl for a pile of cedar fence posts?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

my favorite style of fencing is using 1-2-3" cedar's 6-8 feet long. Side by side they make a nice tight fence that was traditionaly used by Native American Indians.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

load it on a train and send it to me here in MT- i would almost kill for that much cedar!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

In our area, there are local mills and craftsmen that will give anywhere from $25 to $300 for a good cedar tree. There is a guy at the Canton flea market (largest in the world) that sells nothing but cedar planks for building furniture, shelving, etc. He makes the limbs into split rail fencing and sells that to fencing companies, then sells the shavings to pet shops. That stuff goes for a pretty penny and he's always busy.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll give you my address and you'll send me all that lovely Cedar. It would be a sin to burn it or just give it away. Use what you can and then do what HOOP suggested. Wise words indeed.

How large is the cedar? (It grows so slowly and is rare here so I never cut any down. It also smells so lovely.)

Where in the country are you at? 


Pat


----------



## caretakermike (Jun 22, 2006)

Where are you located? Id killl for a pile of cedar fence posts? -------> thanks for all the helpful advice! My acreage is in the Texas Hill Country, just north of San Antonio. The hills here are full of cedar trees, so lumber mills, etc. have all they want all around them. Heck, they even have some outfits here called "Cedar Eaters" that you pay $200/hour to have them come onto your acreage and tear out all the cedar and their big rigs mulch it on the spot, and just leave all the cedar mulch on the ground, in order to have your acreage cleared. Nobody here wants cedar trees on their property. They are invasive trees, and crowd out the oak trees, and each cedar tree will drink something like 20 gallons of water each day, so when it rains, the cedar take the groundwater away from everything else.

I think I'll try the newspaper ad idea and see what results I get from that. Thanks again for all the advice! Mike


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the others----the cedar fence posts we have last seemingly forever....there are some on a nearby farm that have been here since I was born more than 50 years ago and are still keeping cattle in....

Smaller chunks could be sold or given to crafters or you can make wonderful things out of them yourself such as little jewelry boxes, birdhouses, etc....

The greenery can also be used in Christmas decorations...

Even the tiniest chunks can be placed in nylon net and sold for a little for each and used in drawers to keep clothing fresh smelling and to keep moths and other pests away...

If you have access to a chipper, everything else can be ground up and the chips sold to those who have pets (but don't use cedar chips with rabbits or other small animals because it gives them respiratory problems!!!) or for landscaping!!!! 

You have a gold mine there....don't burn them!!!! best wishes!


----------



## silvergirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Ditto on where the heck are you - I'd come and get it myself and so would half a dozen other people, it seems! Cedar shakes, cedar posts, cedar chips, cedar chests, cedar lumber, cedar baskets!!! The list goes on and on... you have a valuable resource there, my friend! Cedar is aromatic, resists rot, makes great decorative wood items, and is one of the most versiatile farm/homesteading woods around...
Silvergirl 
P.S. I am in WNC - really, are you anywhere near us?
S.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read above - he's in Central Texas.

When I was going to high school in Austin, the students from the rival school on the north edge of town were called "cedar choppers," and it was not a term of affection or respect. However, it gives you an idea of the over abundance of cedar in the area. A lot of it is scrub, but there should be some trunks big enough for posts.


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

My step dad used the "scraps" from the furniture makers as siding for one of his barns. Made a really rustic looking barn.

Sucks you aren't closer. I would come out and cut it for you and haul it off!!!

There are a lot of uses for Cedar...


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

Cedar has natural preservatives.
Keep some posts for yourself. For rasberry and other berry trellises, etc etc. ANything you'd use pressure treated posts for in your garden. Much safer/cleaner. Don't even need gloves!
I pound them in and wrap mesh around them for turkey runs, chicken runs, for fences around my fruit trees, and skinny ones make excellent tree stakes.
These sticks will be better than just about any other species for longevity, be creative.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm not sure your cedar works the same as our cedar (Western Red, Alaska Yellow -- I think they are really cypress), but if it does, it would make good kindling wood, in addition to all the other valuable uses mentioned. If you can't use that much kindling wood yourself, bundle it and sell it.

Kathleen


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

You don't know just how frustrating it is to read your post and not have _any_ hope of relieving you of all that lovely wood.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Different terminology for different parts of the country, but around here, "Cedar" means alligator juniper. 

If this is juniper, it's a wonderful firewood. And given that it doesn't rot, that quantity ought to give you several year's worth of free winter heat. It smells great when it's burning. Burns quick, but you can mix it with hardwood for coals.


----------



## otisbrewer (Mar 10, 2014)

I know this thread is old, but I hope someone sees this. Im in Greensboro, NC and due to the ice storm we have lost our cedar tree. Do you know anyone that would buy it for just a little and remove it? TIA


----------



## otisbrewer (Mar 10, 2014)

MWG said:


> My step dad used the "scraps" from the furniture makers as siding for one of his barns. Made a really rustic looking barn.
> 
> Sucks you aren't closer. I would come out and cut it for you and haul it off!!!
> 
> There are a lot of uses for Cedar...


We are in Greensboro and have lost our cedar. Im looking to sell it cheap to get rid of it. Do you want to come get it? I hate to cut it up.


----------



## otisbrewer (Mar 10, 2014)

silvergirl said:


> Ditto on where the heck are you - I'd come and get it myself and so would half a dozen other people, it seems! Cedar shakes, cedar posts, cedar chips, cedar chests, cedar lumber, cedar baskets!!! The list goes on and on... you have a valuable resource there, my friend! Cedar is aromatic, resists rot, makes great decorative wood items, and is one of the most versiatile farm/homesteading woods around...
> Silvergirl
> P.S. I am in WNC - really, are you anywhere near us?
> S.


looking to sell our cedar that fell during the storm cheap plus removal. Do you know of anyone that would want it?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

otisbrewer said:


> looking to sell our cedar that fell during the storm cheap plus removal. Do you know of anyone that would want it?


 
Wish I was closer to you but a 6 hour round trip for some cedar posts doesnt make sense. Its quite easy to split once you have it cut to fence post length - just takes a couple of wedges and if you get to a tough spot where there is cross grain or knots just chainsaw through that portion. Put an ad in the farm and garden section of craigs list


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Strange, even though there is no shortage of cedar here, it goes for a good price and there are constantly ads by local loggers on CL. DH does our logging and we have sold $15,000 worth of mostly Cedar off our property (that was not even a complete acre..they were thick and 2nd growth. The old Maple we sold, netted $4,000, but we just sold what they left of the stump and log for another $500. It was Curly Maple, beautiful wood, and at the end of its life. That one tree was made into instruments and last sale was for it to be made into vases and bowls (Wood Turner). There are still 4 acres of trees, Maples, Cedars, Alders, and a few Douglas Firs.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Red cedar for cedar chests. White cedar for fence posts.
I was offered free white cedar, if I'd cut it. Lots of cedar over 20 feet tall. But when I got into it, everything was 2 inches diameter. Worthless. Made a huge blaze.


----------



## EastTNFarmer (Dec 28, 2012)

Thankfully we have plenty of red cedar here in East TN. I&#8217;ll be building a chordwood garden shed soon, with an attached greenhouse built from sliding glass doors from a Habitat Re-store. I&#8217;ve started collecting cedar that&#8217;s already down or dead and naturally debarked. Chordwood construction works best with soft wood and I&#8217;m convinced that cedar is the best choice. May add in a few pieces of poplar just for whimsy. Also gonna let my grand-kids add in some colored glass bottles in the walls.
I bought the book written by Rob Roy from NY, and I&#8217;m chomping at the bits!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

depending on the size, we use them for fence post


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you adding poplar to your cordwood building to serve as portholes after a few seasons of contact with the moist concrete?eep: In my experience poplar rots rapidly.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

This.


----------



## BigD (Jul 19, 2020)

caretakermike said:


> I have about 5 acres of cut-down cedar trees that I've been thinking of just burning to get rid of them. We're clearing the acreage for a home and road, and needed to cut down all this cedar. If you had all this cedar, what would you do with it? Seems too bad to just burn it all in open fire pits on my acreage when there might be other productive things to do with all this cedar. Thanks for any ideas or advice, Mike


Have you ever heard of a cordwood home? Shed? If you have enough downed cedar you should check into that. They are beautiful. Naturally insect resistant. Economical.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a lot of Cedar on my place. When I need to cut one down, the goats eat all of the little stuff, then the horses strip the bark and eat it. And last I cut it up and add it to the firewood pile. Nothing goes to waste around here.


----------



## cedar-chopper (Jul 20, 2020)

Qwispea said:


> Put an ad in the newspaper offering it 'free' to anyone who would pay for the ad. That way ..you benefit someone who has a use for it ..and it doesn't cost you anything for the ad.


----------



## cedar-chopper (Jul 20, 2020)

I used cedar for fencing.. I put it around 2 acres.. Use the larger peices for post for support and the limbs as rails..I used the smaller limbs with growth Y'S in them as support vessels to hold the rails.. When I need to I can easily lift a rail or replace it.. I also found a local mill that made the very large portions into lumber .. From that I have made tables and cross sections into table tops or mantles and outdoor swings.. Solid cedar tables start at around $1200.00 for small tables and then go up in price.. I have made trellises.. You can rent a limb grinder and make your own mulch.. My suggestion is to not burn t because when you do you will almost immediately find a use for it.


----------



## Mike Doherty (Aug 16, 2020)

caretakermike said:


> I have about 5 acres of cut-down cedar trees that I've been thinking of just burning to get rid of them. We're clearing the acreage for a home and road, and needed to cut down all this cedar. If you had all this cedar, what would you do with it? Seems too bad to just burn it all in open fire pits on my acreage when there might be other productive things to do with all this cedar. Thanks for any ideas or advice, Mike


if you have posts longer than 10 foot you can make a fence. That’s what I’m doing.


----------



## Mike Doherty (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

That is a nice fence. Big logs. It looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Mike Doherty (Aug 16, 2020)

HDRider said:


> That is a nice fence. Big logs. It looks like a lot of work.


The work isn’t too bad. I run a Kubota SSV65 and use an Armstrong grapple to move stuff close. Then I get it up end on end by hand. The trees come out relatively easy because I use a Danuser intimidator to rip the cedars out. Then I can mulch the tree tops and use the logs. We actually have a place that will take logs 4” and up for cedar oil. They pay about $70 a ton. I think it more cost effective for fencing when someone just wants a sturdy barrier!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Having the right tools is nice


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

caretakermike said:


> I have about 5 acres of cut-down cedar trees that I've been thinking of just burning to get rid of them. We're clearing the acreage for a home and road, and needed to cut down all this cedar. If you had all this cedar, what would you do with it? Seems too bad to just burn it all in open fire pits on my acreage when there might be other productive things to do with all this cedar. Thanks for any ideas or advice, Mike


Been several pastures around the area where the red cedars were cut down with tractor mounted saws...work pretty slick.

And then they burn the piles...My neighbor wanted to farm an area that had red cedar...so 

they started pulling them out..roots and all...Wanted to be able to till the soil...These are 

red cedar I'm talking about...


----------



## SpentPenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Around me they are just piled up and burned. Cedars in pastures are basically noxious weeds to us. Burn them.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Any Cedar Mill should buy them. Small ones I like here at my Mill in Liberty Tn is 10 foot. Mostly want 8 foot. Just remember to make 8 Foot 8 foot 6 inch and so on


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyone near central NC with Cedar to spare, let me know!


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

caretakermike said:


> I have about 5 acres of cut-down cedar trees that I've been thinking of just burning to get rid of them. We're clearing the acreage for a home and road, and needed to cut down all this cedar. If you had all this cedar, what would you do with it? Seems too bad to just burn it all in open fire pits on my acreage when there might be other productive things to do with all this cedar. Thanks for any ideas or advice, Mike


I just finished cutting back the red cedar I planted next to the entry road..put the limbs in the brush pile...Don't think

I'll burn it this year. When I do I call the fire dept..they give me a ok or not (i have water there)...when its done burning I 

call them back to let them know its done...they ask for that.. If you don't have water available you might ask the fire dept

if they would supervise a burn...they would have fire eq there on your burn site...sometimes..


----------



## OverTheRainbow (Sep 11, 2020)

We take a reduce, reuse, recycle (or up cycle) approach on our hill side five acres. After cutting down about 600 cedar trees of various sizes on our five acres and laying the brush out in future walking paths we had a shredder come in. Any tree 4 inches or larger was set aside for future use to line the pathways filled with shredded cedar or other uses (posts etc.). See the photo for results. Of course, shredding is a lot more expensive than burning but also environmentally safer. We did save stumps to use as recreational firewood in our outdoor firepit. Between the cedar and wood from oak trees that had died because the cedar choked them out we probably won’t need to buy firewood for many years. Maybe we will save enough on cords of wood to offset the cost of shredding.




  








86E7DC08-27FC-4035-A4BD-EB0CBF256A5E.jpeg




__
OverTheRainbow


__
Sep 11, 2020


__
1


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I plan to cut and stack about five cords of cedar this month. I have a bunch of trees that were killed by a fire thirty years ago, they are still standing and dry as a bone. It all goes in the wood pile here. I only have about ten years worth stacked now, I don't want to be cutting firewood when I am eighty.


----------

